# Ben Pearson 336 Superjet



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a great video showing the history of the Superjet. Who would have guessed that someone would make a video that addressed your question. Go to about the 2:55 point to see how to date the bow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CGVf1R_aig


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for that, Hank! I now know mine is a 1969 model!


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll give it a shot to try to help. 
1959-61 sold for $12.95, went to 40#@26"
1964 and 1966 were yellow with black molded grip, sold for $12.50
Jets were billed at 26" draw. The 336 model was last produced in 1966. Hope this helps.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

In 1969, the model 3360 came out in 40-55# solid green. It had a cirlcle and arrow molded in the black handle. can you take a picture of the handle, 1973 is when they stopped having a simulated wrapped handle.


----------



## 303hunter (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the info, this bow is almost as old (51)as me!


----------



## Robbinthehood33 (Jun 14, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I picked this up recently not knowing what it was. It was only marked "45lbs". Finally I found out through more research it's a BP 3360. Anyone know what it's worth?


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

As one as old as 1973 when they came out with your handle model, I've seen them for about $50 on the big auction site. If you aren't going to use it, you may want to donate it to someone that is in need of one. I have given bows to people, mostly youth, that are just starting out, or can't afford them. I even had one given back with a "thankyou" after they upgraded. Loaner or starter bows are great for many reasons. I'm under the thought that every bow wants to be shot and shouldn't collect dust. Even unsafe wall hangers want to be held again. If you have to retire a wallhanger, I simply put it back into the woods where it has friends and can weather with the other trees. At 12, I started deer hunting with a 45# Irish spring looking BP bow with Bear razorheads. I felt like a king of the woods. You won't get rich selling it, but the potential for experiences in that bow is priceless.


----------



## PONO (Aug 9, 2018)

I would be glad to buy the bow from you. The 3360 Ben Pearson was what I shot as a teen and would love to have one again. Please let me know.


----------

